
Ask HN: How to commit comments to different repo? - tbirrell
Does anyone know of a way, via software or some other means, to be able to leave yourself comments that can be saved without getting overwritten by pulling a git repo?<p>I want to be able to go through an open source codebase and leave myself comments so I can understand it. But obviously, I don&#x27;t own that repo and can&#x27;t commit my comments to be saved. And in addition, any time I updated the code by pulling, I&#x27;d overwrite my comments or have a bunch of conflicts (assuming git doesn&#x27;t throw a fit with unsaved changes in the first place).<p>So if there was a way to commit all my comments to one repo, then I could update the code and comment separately and have it all work out. Does anyone know of a way to do this? Even if it&#x27;s a PHPStorm plugin or something IDE based, that would be fine.
======
seren
Clone the repository, create your branch "with_comment". Every time you want
to sync with the upstream repo, you pull in the master branch where you have
done no modification, and merge to you comment branch whenever your need/want.

I don't think there is any way to have the conflict automatically resolved if
you cannot commit (and have other people actually resolving the conflicts)

